# [Solved]Metasploit errors

## Fulgurance

Hello, i would like to learn how to use metasploit to learn about net security. But when i start metasploit, i have this error:

```
fulgurance@msi-gs73vr-6rf ~ $ msfconsole 

The PGconn, PGresult, and PGError constants are deprecated, and will be

removed as of version 1.0.

You should use PG::Connection, PG::Result, and PG::Error instead, respectively.

Called from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.3.0/gems/activesupport-4.2.10/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:240:in `load_dependency'

[-] Failed to connect to the database: FATAL:  le rôle « msf_user » n'existe pas

[-] WARNING! The following modules could not be loaded!

[-]     /usr/lib64/metasploit4.14/modules/auxiliary/admin/http/nexpose_xxe_file_read.rb: LoadError cannot load such file -- nexpose

                                                  

     ,           ,

    /             \

   ((__---,,,---__))

      (_) O O (_)_________

         \ _ /            |\

          o_o \   M S F   | \

               \   _____  |  *

                |||   WW|||

                |||     |||

       =[ metasploit v4.14.16-dev                         ]

+ -- --=[ 1645 exploits - 944 auxiliary - 290 post        ]

+ -- --=[ 486 payloads - 40 encoders - 9 nops             ]

+ -- --=[ Free Metasploit Pro trial: http://r-7.co/trymsp ]

msf >
```

Last edited by Fulgurance on Thu Mar 08, 2018 3:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Maxxx

I don't know if it will be useful for your case, but have you start postgresql service before run metasploit?

----------

## Fulgurance

```
fulgurance@msi-gs73vr-6rf ~ $ post

postgres           postgres10         postgresql-config  post-grohtml       postmaster         postmaster10       

fulgurance@msi-gs73vr-6rf ~ $ sudo rc-service postgresql restart

Mot de passe : 

 * rc-service: service `postgresql' does not exist

fulgurance@msi-gs73vr-6rf ~ $ sudo /etc/init.d/postgresql-10 restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Stopping PostgreSQL 10 (this can take up to 92 seconds) ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * /run/postgresql: correcting mode

 * Starting PostgreSQL 10 ...

pg_ctl : n'a pas pu démarrer le serveur

Examinez le journal applicatif.

 * Check the log for a possible explanation of the above error.

 * The log may be located at:

 *     /var/lib/postgresql/10/data/postmaster.log

 * Or wherever you configured PostgreSQL 10 to log.                                                                                                     [ !! ]

 * ERROR: postgresql-10 failed to start

fulgurance@msi-gs73vr-6rf ~ $ sudo /etc/init.d/postgresql-10 reload

 * postgresql-10: cannot `reload' as it has not been started
```

Log https://paste.pound-python.org/show/ZUH9YSSKgYPaCFfCS4Tq/

Metasploit is it only with ethernet or with wifi  ?

----------

## Maxxx

Do you have "postgres" user?

See in your /etc/passwd file or try

```
su postgres
```

 *Fulgurance wrote:*   

> Metasploit is it only with ethernet or with wifi  ?

 

I tried to use metasploit for make an exploit to my smartphone connected via wifi and it worked (even if I couldn't get a session)

----------

## Fulgurance

Now i have added my user to postgres group and i have this error when i start msfconsole:

```

fulgurance@msi-gs73vr-6rf ~ $ su postgres

Mot de passe : 

su: Autorisation refusée

fulgurance@msi-gs73vr-6rf ~ $ cat /etc/passwd

root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash

bin:x:1:1:bin:/bin:/bin/false

daemon:x:2:2:daemon:/sbin:/bin/false

adm:x:3:4:adm:/var/adm:/bin/false

lp:x:4:7:lp:/var/spool/lpd:/bin/false

sync:x:5:0:sync:/sbin:/bin/sync

shutdown:x:6:0:shutdown:/sbin:/sbin/shutdown

halt:x:7:0:halt:/sbin:/sbin/halt

news:x:9:13:news:/var/spool/news:/bin/false

uucp:x:10:14:uucp:/var/spool/uucp:/bin/false

operator:x:11:0:operator:/root:/sbin/nologin

portage:x:250:250:portage:/var/tmp/portage:/bin/false

nobody:x:65534:65534:nobody:/var/empty:/bin/false

sshd:x:22:22:added by portage for openssh:/var/empty:/sbin/nologin

man:x:13:15:added by portage for man-db:/usr/share/man:/sbin/nologin

nullmail:x:88:88:added by portage for nullmailer:/var/spool/nullmailer:/sbin/nologin

fulgurance:x:1000:1000::/home/fulgurance:/bin/bash

messagebus:x:101:247:added by portage for dbus:/dev/null:/sbin/nologin

ldap:x:439:439:added by portage for openldap:/usr/lib64/openldap:/sbin/nologin

polkitd:x:102:105:added by portage for polkit:/var/lib/polkit-1:/sbin/nologin

rtkit:x:103:104:added by portage for rtkit:/dev/null:/sbin/nologin

vboxguest:x:104:102:added by portage for virtualbox-guest-additions:/dev/null:/bin/sh

postgres:x:70:70:added by portage for postgresql:/var/lib/postgresql:/bin/sh

fulgurance@msi-gs73vr-6rf ~ $ msfconsole 

The PGconn, PGresult, and PGError constants are deprecated, and will be

removed as of version 1.0.

You should use PG::Connection, PG::Result, and PG::Error instead, respectively.

Called from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.3.0/gems/activesupport-4.2.10/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:240:in `load_dependency'

[-] Failed to connect to the database: could not connect to server: Connection refused

        Is the server running on host "localhost" (::1) and accepting

        TCP/IP connections on port 5432?

could not connect to server: Connection refused

        Is the server running on host "localhost" (127.0.0.1) and accepting

        TCP/IP connections on port 5432?

[-] WARNING! The following modules could not be loaded!

[-]     /usr/lib64/metasploit4.14/modules/auxiliary/admin/http/nexpose_xxe_file_read.rb: LoadError cannot load such file -- nexpose

                                                  

  +-------------------------------------------------------+

  |  METASPLOIT by Rapid7                                 |

  +---------------------------+---------------------------+

  |      

----------

## Maxxx

In your "/etc/passwd" file, have you "postgres" user like this?

```
postgres:x:117:120:PostgreSQL administrator,,,:/var/lib/postgresql:/bin/bash
```

----------

## Fulgurance

It's in my previous post, you didn't see ?   :Smile: 

```
fulgurance@msi-gs73vr-6rf ~ $ cat /etc/passwd

root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash

bin:x:1:1:bin:/bin:/bin/false

daemon:x:2:2:daemon:/sbin:/bin/false

adm:x:3:4:adm:/var/adm:/bin/false

lp:x:4:7:lp:/var/spool/lpd:/bin/false

sync:x:5:0:sync:/sbin:/bin/sync

shutdown:x:6:0:shutdown:/sbin:/sbin/shutdown

halt:x:7:0:halt:/sbin:/sbin/halt

news:x:9:13:news:/var/spool/news:/bin/false

uucp:x:10:14:uucp:/var/spool/uucp:/bin/false

operator:x:11:0:operator:/root:/sbin/nologin

portage:x:250:250:portage:/var/tmp/portage:/bin/false

nobody:x:65534:65534:nobody:/var/empty:/bin/false

sshd:x:22:22:added by portage for openssh:/var/empty:/sbin/nologin

man:x:13:15:added by portage for man-db:/usr/share/man:/sbin/nologin

nullmail:x:88:88:added by portage for nullmailer:/var/spool/nullmailer:/sbin/nologin

fulgurance:x:1000:1000::/home/fulgurance:/bin/bash

messagebus:x:101:247:added by portage for dbus:/dev/null:/sbin/nologin

ldap:x:439:439:added by portage for openldap:/usr/lib64/openldap:/sbin/nologin

polkitd:x:102:105:added by portage for polkit:/var/lib/polkit-1:/sbin/nologin

rtkit:x:103:104:added by portage for rtkit:/dev/null:/sbin/nologin

vboxguest:x:104:102:added by portage for virtualbox-guest-additions:/dev/null:/bin/sh

postgres:x:70:70:added by portage for postgresql:/var/lib/postgresql:/bin/sh
```

----------

## Maxxx

Ah ok... Excuse me, i didn't see...

Now i don't know, i would try to reemerge postgresql, but i'm not sure.

In my opinion the problem it could just be postgresql, considering that it doesn't start.

----------

## Fulgurance

I have rebuild package, but the same problem   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Maxxx

Maybe it is useful:

https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Metasploit_Postgres_Setup#Starting_postgres

In your log, you have:

 *Quote:*   

> ...
> 
> le rôle « msf_user » n'existe pas
> 
> ...

 

I think that you must create a database user.

I use metasploit in Kali Linux in which everything is already set up, but in Gentoo probably you must set all things.

----------

## Fulgurance

I have found how to make new user and how to make new database with postgres with your link. But is it possible to add other default name for "msf_user" ? I have created new user called fulgurance, but msfconsole load by default msf_user .... Where i set that ?

----------

## Maxxx

See if you have this file:

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/share/metasploit-framework/config/database.yml

 

In my Kali Linux i have this file in which there is database's name, user, password.

----------

## Maxxx

At least, if you don't have this file in that directory, you must try:

```
/# updatedb
```

and

```
/# locate database.yml
```

to find it.

----------

## Fulgurance

Yes, i have finally found it before your post. It's very strange... the configuration file is on /usr/lib64/metasploit4.14/config/database.yml directory ... not in /etc/... strange.

Now, this problem is solved. I have just one problem, with nexpose module:

```
fulgurance@msi-gs73vr-6rf ~ $ gem install nexpose

Successfully installed nexpose-7.2.0

Parsing documentation for nexpose-7.2.0

Done installing documentation for nexpose after 1 seconds

1 gem installed

fulgurance@msi-gs73vr-6rf ~ $ msfconsole 

The PGconn, PGresult, and PGError constants are deprecated, and will be

removed as of version 1.0.

You should use PG::Connection, PG::Result, and PG::Error instead, respectively.

Called from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.3.0/gems/activesupport-4.2.10/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:240:in `load_dependency'

[-] WARNING! The following modules could not be loaded!

[-]     /usr/lib64/metasploit4.14/modules/auxiliary/admin/http/nexpose_xxe_file_read.rb: LoadError cannot load such file -- nexpose

                                                  

 _                                                    _

/ \    /\         __                         _   __  /_/ __

| |\  / | _____   \ \           ___   _____ | | /  \ _   \ \

| | \/| | | ___\ |- -|   /\    / __\ | -__/ | || | || | |- -|

|_|   | | | _|__  | |_  / -\ __\ \   | |    | | \__/| |  | |_

      |/  |____/  \___\/ /\ \\___/   \/     \__|    |_\  \___\

       =[ metasploit v4.14.16-dev                         ]

+ -- --=[ 1645 exploits - 944 auxiliary - 290 post        ]

+ -- --=[ 486 payloads - 40 encoders - 9 nops             ]

+ -- --=[ Free Metasploit Pro trial: http://r-7.co/trymsp ]

msf >
```

I have looked, metasploit have nexpose use flag, but by default masked... dangerous to unmask this ?

----------

## Maxxx

Try to enable nexpose use flag and reemerge... see wiki:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Metasploit#USE_flags

It says:

 *Quote:*   

> USE Flags
> 
> ...
> 
> nexpose	-- Enable the plugin to integrate with nexpose
> ...

 

I don't see others solutions.

----------

## Fulgurance

I have enabled this use flag and others, now i have problem when portage try to build metasploit ...  :Rolling Eyes:  (i install gem before, because emerge error complain about missing gem, but if you look, install this gem don't solve this problem...)

```
fulgurance@msi-gs73vr-6rf ~ $ gem install metasploit-aggregator

Fetching: google-protobuf-3.5.1.2-x86_64-linux.gem (100%)

Successfully installed google-protobuf-3.5.1.2-x86_64-linux

Fetching: little-plugger-1.1.4.gem (100%)

Successfully installed little-plugger-1.1.4

Fetching: multi_json-1.13.1.gem (100%)

Successfully installed multi_json-1.13.1

Fetching: logging-2.2.2.gem (100%)

Successfully installed logging-2.2.2

Fetching: jwt-2.1.0.gem (100%)

Successfully installed jwt-2.1.0

Fetching: memoist-0.16.0.gem (100%)

Successfully installed memoist-0.16.0

Fetching: os-0.9.6.gem (100%)

Successfully installed os-0.9.6

Fetching: signet-0.8.1.gem (100%)

Successfully installed signet-0.8.1

Fetching: googleauth-0.6.2.gem (100%)

Successfully installed googleauth-0.6.2

Fetching: googleapis-common-protos-types-1.0.1.gem (100%)

Successfully installed googleapis-common-protos-types-1.0.1

Fetching: grpc-1.10.0-x86_64-linux.gem (100%)

Successfully installed grpc-1.10.0-x86_64-linux

Fetching: metasploit-aggregator-1.0.0.gem (100%)

Successfully installed metasploit-aggregator-1.0.0

Parsing documentation for google-protobuf-3.5.1.2-x86_64-linux

Installing ri documentation for google-protobuf-3.5.1.2-x86_64-linux

Parsing documentation for little-plugger-1.1.4

Installing ri documentation for little-plugger-1.1.4

Parsing documentation for multi_json-1.13.1

Installing ri documentation for multi_json-1.13.1

Parsing documentation for logging-2.2.2

Installing ri documentation for logging-2.2.2

Parsing documentation for jwt-2.1.0

Installing ri documentation for jwt-2.1.0

Parsing documentation for memoist-0.16.0

Installing ri documentation for memoist-0.16.0

Parsing documentation for os-0.9.6

Installing ri documentation for os-0.9.6

Parsing documentation for signet-0.8.1

Installing ri documentation for signet-0.8.1

Parsing documentation for googleauth-0.6.2

Installing ri documentation for googleauth-0.6.2

Parsing documentation for googleapis-common-protos-types-1.0.1

Installing ri documentation for googleapis-common-protos-types-1.0.1

Parsing documentation for grpc-1.10.0-x86_64-linux

Installing ri documentation for grpc-1.10.0-x86_64-linux

Parsing documentation for metasploit-aggregator-1.0.0

Installing ri documentation for metasploit-aggregator-1.0.0

Done installing documentation for google-protobuf, little-plugger, multi_json, logging, jwt, memoist, os, signet, googleauth, googleapis-common-protos-types, grpc, metasploit-aggregator after 2 seconds

12 gems installed

fulgurance@msi-gs73vr-6rf ~ $ sudo emerge --ask metasploit

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!                                  

[ebuild   R    ] net-analyzer/metasploit-4.14.16  USE="development* nexpose* openvas*" 

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-analyzer/metasploit-4.14.16::gentoo

 * metasploit-4.14.16.tar.gz BLAKE2B SHA512 size ;-) ...                                                                                               [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Running unpack phase for all ...

>>> Unpacking metasploit-4.14.16.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/metasploit-4.14.16/work/all

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/metasploit-4.14.16/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/metasploit-4.14.16/work ...

 * Running prepare phase for all ...

 * Running prepare phase for all ...

 * Running source copy phase for ruby23 ...

 * Running prepare phase for ruby23 ...

Could not find gem 'metasploit-aggregator' in any of the gem sources listed in your Gemfile.

 * ERROR: net-analyzer/metasploit-4.14.16::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  124:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 4596:  Called ruby-ng_src_prepare

 *   environment, line 4417:  Called _ruby_each_implementation 'each_ruby_prepare'

 *   environment, line  754:  Called _ruby_invoke_environment 'ruby23' 'each_ruby_prepare'

 *   environment, line  879:  Called each_ruby_prepare

 *   environment, line 1067:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       MSF_ROOT="." BUNDLE_GEMFILE=Gemfile ${RUBY} -S bundle install --local || die;

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-analyzer/metasploit-4.14.16::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-analyzer/metasploit-4.14.16::gentoo'`.

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME=""

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info =metasploit-4.14.16

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/metasploit-4.14.16/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/metasploit-4.14.16/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/metasploit-4.14.16/work/ruby23/metasploit-framework-4.14.16'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/metasploit-4.14.16/work/ruby23/metasploit-framework-4.14.16'

>>> Failed to emerge net-analyzer/metasploit-4.14.16, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/metasploit-4.14.16/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-analyzer/metasploit-4.14.16:

 * ERROR: net-analyzer/metasploit-4.14.16::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  124:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 4596:  Called ruby-ng_src_prepare

 *   environment, line 4417:  Called _ruby_each_implementation 'each_ruby_prepare'

 *   environment, line  754:  Called _ruby_invoke_environment 'ruby23' 'each_ruby_prepare'

 *   environment, line  879:  Called each_ruby_prepare

 *   environment, line 1067:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       MSF_ROOT="." BUNDLE_GEMFILE=Gemfile ${RUBY} -S bundle install --local || die;

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-analyzer/metasploit-4.14.16::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-analyzer/metasploit-4.14.16::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/metasploit-4.14.16/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/metasploit-4.14.16/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/metasploit-4.14.16/work/ruby23/metasploit-framework-4.14.16'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/metasploit-4.14.16/work/ruby23/metasploit-framework-4.14.16'
```

Full log: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/1dpdNhNWPve0EFRz3dNv/

Help ?

----------

## Maxxx

Do you use ruby23?

```
# eselect ruby list
```

If yes, do you enable ruby23 USE Flag for "net-analyzer/metasploit"?

----------

## Fulgurance

Yes, i have already see that

```
fulgurance@msi-gs73vr-6rf ~ $ eix metasploit

[I] app-eselect/eselect-metasploit

     Available versions:  (~)0.16

     Installed versions:  0.16(17:40:37 05/03/2018)

     Homepage:            http://www.pentoo.ch/

     Description:         eselect module for metasploit

[I] dev-ruby/metasploit-concern

     Available versions:  (2.0) (~)2.0.3^t

       {doc test ELIBC="FreeBSD" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby23"}

     Installed versions:  2.0.3(2.0)^t(17:57:08 05/03/2018)(-doc -test ELIBC="-FreeBSD" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby23")

     Homepage:            https://github.com/rapid7/metasploit-concern

     Description:         Metasploit concern allows you to define concerns in app/concerns.

[I] dev-ruby/metasploit-credential

     Available versions:  (2.0.8) (~)2.0.8^t

       {doc test ELIBC="FreeBSD" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby23"}

     Installed versions:  2.0.8(2.0.8)^t(17:57:31 05/03/2018)(-doc -test ELIBC="-FreeBSD" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby23")

     Homepage:            https://github.com/rapid7/metasploit-credential

     Description:         Code for modeling and managing credentials in Metasploit

[I] dev-ruby/metasploit-model

     Available versions:  (2.0) (~)2.0.3^t

       {doc test ELIBC="FreeBSD" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby23"}

     Installed versions:  2.0.3(2.0)^t(17:57:16 05/03/2018)(-doc -test ELIBC="-FreeBSD" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby23")

     Homepage:            https://github.com/rapid7/metasploit-model

     Description:         Common code, such as validators and mixins

[U] dev-ruby/metasploit-payloads

     Available versions:  

     (1.2.24) (~)1.2.24^st

     (1.2.28) (~)1.2.28^st

       {test ELIBC="FreeBSD" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22 ruby23"}

     Installed versions:  1.2.24(1.2.24)^st(17:46:22 05/03/2018)(-test ELIBC="-FreeBSD" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22 ruby23")

     Homepage:            https://rubygems.org/gems/metasploit-payloads

     Description:         Compiled binaries for Metasploit's Meterpreter

[I] dev-ruby/metasploit_data_models

     Available versions:  (2.0.14) (~)2.0.14^t

       {doc test ELIBC="FreeBSD" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby23"}

     Installed versions:  2.0.14(2.0.14)^t(17:57:24 05/03/2018)(-doc -test ELIBC="-FreeBSD" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby23")

     Homepage:            https://github.com/rapid7/metasploit_data_models

     Description:         The database layer for Metasploit

[I] dev-ruby/metasploit_payloads-mettle

     Available versions:  (0.1.9) (~)0.1.9^st

       {test ELIBC="FreeBSD" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22 ruby23"}

     Installed versions:  0.1.9(0.1.9)^st(17:45:54 05/03/2018)(-test ELIBC="-FreeBSD" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22 ruby23")

     Homepage:            https://rubygems.org/gems/metasploit_payloads-mettle

     Description:         Compiled binaries for Metasploit's next-gen Meterpreter

[I] net-analyzer/metasploit

     Available versions:  

     (4.14) (~)4.14.16^s

     (9999) **9999^s

       {development +java nexpose openvas oracle +pcap test ELIBC="FreeBSD" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby23"}

     Installed versions:  4.14.16(4.14)^s(17:57:42 05/03/2018)(java pcap -development -nexpose -openvas -oracle -test ELIBC="-FreeBSD" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby23")

     Homepage:            http://www.metasploit.org/

     Description:         Advanced framework for developing, testing, and using vulnerability exploit code

Found 8 matches

fulgurance@msi-gs73vr-6rf ~ $ sudo eselect ruby list

Mot de passe : 

Available Ruby profiles:

  [1]   ruby22 (with Rubygems)

  [2]   ruby23 (with Rubygems) *

  [3]   ruby24 (with Rubygems)

  [4]   ruby25 (with Rubygems)
```

----------

## Maxxx

Maybe you must emerge "dev-ruby/bundler" and run again 

```
$ gem install metasploit-aggregator
```

As mentioned here:

http://bundler.io/

 *Quote:*   

> Bundler provides a consistent environment for Ruby projects by tracking and installing the exact gems and versions that are needed.

 

----------

## Fulgurance

Already installed   :Sad: 

```
fulgurance@msi-gs73vr-6rf ~ $ sudo emerge --ask bundler

Mot de passe : 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies                                       ... done!

[ebuild   R    ] dev-ruby/bundler-1.16.1 

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] n

Quitting.

fulgurance@msi-gs73vr-6rf ~ $ eix bundler

* dev-java/felix-bundlerepository

     Available versions:  1.6.6 {ELIBC="FreeBSD"}

     Homepage:            http://felix.apache.org/

     Description:         Felix Bundle Repository

* dev-java/jarbundler

     Available versions:  1.8.1-r2 (~)2.3.1 {doc source ELIBC="FreeBSD"}

     Homepage:            http://www.loomcom.com/jarbundler/

     Description:         Jar Bundler Ant Task

[I] dev-ruby/bundler

     Available versions:  1.12.5^t (~)1.12.6^t (~)1.13.7^t (~)1.14.6 (~)1.15.4 (~)1.16.1 {(+)doc test ELIBC="FreeBSD" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22 ruby23 ruby24 ruby25"}

     Installed versions:  1.16.1(18:22:59 07/03/2018)(doc -test ELIBC="-FreeBSD" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22 ruby23 ruby24 ruby25")

     Homepage:            https://github.com/carlhuda/bundler

     Description:         An easy way to vendor gem dependencies

* dev-ruby/bundler-audit

     Available versions:  (~)0.6.0^t {doc test ELIBC="FreeBSD" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22 ruby23"}

     Homepage:            https://github.com/rubysec/bundler-audit

     Description:         Provides patch-level verification for Bundled apps

Found 4 matches
```

----------

## Fulgurance

I think a solution is on this page, but i don't understand what to do ... https://github.com/rapid7/metasploit-aggregator

----------

## Maxxx

In my system i have "Gemfile" (with G uppercase) under 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/share/metasploit-framework/

 

In this file i have metasploit-aggregator lines:

 *Quote:*   

> ...
> 
> gem 'metasploit-aggregator' ...
> 
> ...

 

Check if you have it too.

Otherwise see:

https://github.com/bundler/bundler/issues/1767

Could be interesting.

----------

## Fulgurance

Finally solved !!! Just launch gem install command with sudo ... seriously...

When portage complain missing gemfile, install gem with sudo and it's good.

Just one question: this message is it normal ?

```
fulgurance@msi-gs73vr-6rf ~ $ msfconsole

The PGconn, PGresult, and PGError constants are deprecated, and will be

removed as of version 1.0.

You should use PG::Connection, PG::Result, and PG::Error instead, respectively.

Called from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.3.0/gems/activesupport-4.2.10/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:240:in `load_dependency'

                                                  

  +-------------------------------------------------------+

  |  METASPLOIT by Rapid7                                 |

  +---------------------------+---------------------------+

  |      

----------

## Maxxx

See this:

https://github.com/rails/rails/issues/29521

and this:

https://stackoverflow.com/questions/49149608/the-pgconn-pgresult-and-pgerror-constants-are-deprecated-on-heroku-and-rails/49150265#49150265

Maybe they help you.

----------

